

Keep Calm As A Service - sainathshenoy

kcaas.herokuapp.com<p>There are 3 endpoints:
&#x2F;<p>custom&#x2F;:message (lots of easter eggs here e.g. below)<p>trending&#x2F;:provider<p>keep calm!
======
detritus
How about using a font that looks at least a little like the original used?
That's where, graphically-speaking anyway, the impact of the poster comes
from..

[http://www.k-type.com/?p=2199](http://www.k-type.com/?p=2199) or
[http://www.dafont.com/forum/read/4200/keep-calm-and-carry-
on...](http://www.dafont.com/forum/read/4200/keep-calm-and-carry-on-thanks)

~~~
sainathshenoy
I read those links when choosing the font, and several others as well. The
font I picked is a Google web font (Cabin) which is closest to Gill Sans,
which is pretty close to the original. I should probably use the thicker
version, though. Thanks for the feedback!

------
sainathshenoy
[http://kcaas.herokuapp.com/custom/prosper](http://kcaas.herokuapp.com/custom/prosper)

~~~
zachlatta
[http://files.zachlatta.com/VtdK](http://files.zachlatta.com/VtdK)

~~~
sainathshenoy
updated link

~~~
raghav305
yo! .. wht next !?

